# 8 gig in stores



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Are there any stores that carry the 8 gig Nexus 7? I feel like I've only seen the 16.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

16. I don't think retailer will waste shelf space for an 8gig when they can just up sell the 16gb . Especially a 50 dollars different .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.staples.c.../product_949985

That's as close as it gets. Someone on Gizmodo claims to have seen the 8GB version in person at a Staples.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

IMO if you want the N7 just spend the extra $50 and get the 16GB. Well worth the doubled space in the long run.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------

